# Strange gears



## Lykle (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi all,

Found this on the web and couldn't resist posting it here.

http://www.boingboing.net/2010/09/02/howto-organic-errati.html

So simple, yet it could generate such strange gears.


----------



## JackG (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow, that's slick. I followed a link on that page and stumbled across some more

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYcqJ5HdxA4[/ame]


----------



## wheeltapper (Sep 3, 2010)

Did you watch the series with the square gears?
someone in Model Engineer made a clock with square gears and I couldn't visualize how it worked, I can now.

Roy


----------



## kcmillin (Sep 3, 2010)

That is some cool stuff.

I would like to see what is going on in the background, sounds pretty mechanical to me, almost steam engine like.

Kel


----------



## RonGinger (Sep 3, 2010)

Art Fenerty, the fellow that wrote the Mach CNC software has been working on a gear simulation program to do all these crazy gears. It also handles ratchets and other links.

He has a couple videos on Youtube, and says the software will be available "soon" and will cost $75.

Besides generating great graphics the program will output Gcode so you can cut the gears on a CNC mill.

See http://www.machsupport.com/forum/index.php/board,86.0.html

value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZvQDWjGhZRA?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US">


----------



## itowbig (Sep 3, 2010)

wow that was cool man


----------



## JackG (Sep 3, 2010)

Re the background noise in the video... That a clock. The guy (Clayton Boyer) makes clocks with wooden gears. Here's his web page

http://www.lisaboyer.com/Claytonsite/Claytonsite1.htm


----------

